# Snail Ca supplement with Cuttlefish bone?



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

I read somewhere that burying a cuttlefish bone (the same as used for birds) under the aquarium gravel is good for snails because it gives off calcium to supplement their shell growth. I've got one Zebra Nerite in with my betta in a 2.5 gallon tank. Thoughts? 
It's not cycled, but I do have a medium sized live plant and a moss ball.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Either that, or would a seashell in the tank suffice? We've got loads of those around the house...


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I do it in my tanks. I use to do it more when I had shelly the mystery snail but now I just have ramshorn and pond snails, and since their pests I dont really bother unless I feel like it lol.

just break off a small piece (maybe a quarter size or smaller, and plop it in. It will sink in a few days.

idk if your nitrate will use it, but you can see.
you can see if he'd eat some blanched vegis too, but idk he he will, they can be picky!

either way id go put some gravel in a bowl or vase to put in the window to grow algea, this is their main diet, without it they can starve. 
when the rocks grow some put a few in the tabkand watch it chow lol

don't use seashells!


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Why not seashells? I read somewhere that Cuttlebone throws off pH and shells don't- I know people with shells in their tank without a problem. My tank is only 2.5 gallons- how small of a piece should be used? Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Would it be a good idea to put algae wafers in the tank? He seems to be chowing down on what I can't see, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Its not worth the potential risks. Who knows whre they came from and what could be on them. A cuttle bone however will be formulated for an animal to consume (no nasty stuff). 
like I said just a small piece, it doesn't really matter.

yes it might slightly harden your water because of the minerals in it, but that's the point to make the water better for your snail, and to make sure he has something to much on if he needs the calcium ect.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds good, and thank you for putting up with all of my questions! Last one: just using a small piece of cuttlebone won't upset the pH enough to affect my betta, will it? Thanks for your patience!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Your welcome! I kinda like teaching anywaysxD

but no, bettas are very adaptable to ph and acidity in their water. Naturaly they come from a high acidity,low ph waters, but are extremely hearty adapters compared to alot of other fish/critters...lucky for us 

I've had them in my tank for a while now with no issues.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks very much!
I have one more question, if that's alright- I picked up some algae wafers (I keep my tanks pretty clean, so I'm assuming the little guy won't have enough to eat) and Sherlock right away hunted down the wafer and started chowing on it. I then crumbled the wafer and sprinkled a bit in the tank, and well, Sherlock's still hunting down the pieces. Little ****. Do you have any tips for feeding snails short of taking them out of the tank?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

did the snail eat any? If not then forget it, its bot worth the trouble lol.

I'm assuming Sherlock is a betta?


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep! I think I'm just gonna float Moriarty (Nerite snail) in Sherlock's WC cup with a wafer overnight. That way, hopefully Moriarty eats while Sherlock sleeps. I'm kinda paranoid with my tank's cleanliness, so there's little to no algae that I can see at least.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think the snail would suffice on Feeding once ever two nights, but are you sure you cant distract your betta and toss it in?..you dont want to stress the snail out 
either way get a bowl or vase and gravel and water in the window to grow some algae rocks for the snail


----------

